# 211/ 211k feeding two tv's?



## Auto3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Want to have a HDTV and SDTV fed by the 211 series. Realize one would have to watch the same channel on each tv. The HD feed would be HDMI hookup to the HDTV but not sure how the SDTV tv would be wired. Assuming the 211 series powers all outputs simultaneously and it will work with a SDTV even though it is intended for a HDTV. Thought of running RCA plugs to the SDTV that would be about 25' away in another room from the receiver. Will this work? Also, want to have a separate remote in this room to operate the receiver and tv. Might try buying a Dish tv remote with maybe some type of leap frog transmitter or if Dish had an RF remote that could the operate the 211 from the other room. Any other alternatives? Thanks for any help.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, you can do this. Make sure you get a 211k, though, as the 211 doesn't have an option for an integrated RF remote and has to use a clunky external IR blaster box.


----------

